# Custom Skin Hummingbird



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw a custom skin on the boards quite some time ago with hummingbirds... a friend of mine loves the hummingbirds and loved this skin!    It has been so long ago that I forwarded it to her I don't remember who I would give the credit to posting it!  She would love to have decal girl make this one for her.  I would like to get permission to use it from whomever made it up,    Can anyone out there help?  I also would need print copy to send it to decal girl.  (I know, I am helpless!)  It was similar to the butterfly ones, only with the hummingbirds.  It had one hummingbird on the back with red flowers, and five on the front with a bunch of the red flowers showing also.    Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

"cagnes" designed it; you can send her a personal message to request it.
Her designs are the best.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, "cagnes" did design it.  I have it patiently waiting to go on my Kindle when the hummingbirds show up.  It is beautiful!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have seen it to, very nice


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That sounds really nice. I would love to see a picture of it.
Brenda


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Here you go! One is taken with flash, the other without. It is matte - I got it ordered right before the big blizzard - I think it came in less than three days! Thanks again to cagnes for sharing her talent!

Jeri in PA


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the picture, it is a really great skin! I like that there is a nice amount of birds also on the front side of the Kindle. Most of the skins just don't seem to put much of a pattern on the front that really shows what the skin is about. Yours is great!
  Brenda


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Very easy on the eyes


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!  That's beautiful!  Great job Cagnes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am going to order this skin. Don't get me wrong, I love my butterfly skin, but look what I got today. Won't it match perfectly?:









_Sorry picture is blurry_

Sorry, it's no longer available from Oberon. They discontinued it last year and only a few were made I think. They had production problems with it. I was lucky enough to buy it on our Buy, Sell, Trade board last week from another KB member.

I'll probably keep the butterfly on for a couple more weeks, and then switch to the hummingbird (and do my best to take the butterfly off carefully)


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Luv,

I thought about this skin as soon as I saw that you got this cover, they will look beautiful together!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I did too.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I am going to order this skin. Don't get me wrong, I love my butterfly skin, but look what I got today. Won't it match perfectly?:
> 
> Sorry, it's no longer available from Oberon. They discontinued it last year and only a few were made I think. They had production problems with it. I was lucky enough to buy it on our Buy, Sell, Trade board last week from another KB member.


Absolutely gorgeous; they look as if they were made for each other; I would never have imagined that red would be a good color for the Oberon Hummingbird cover but it's stunning. 
What an amazing combo; thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I am going to order this skin. Don't get me wrong, I love my butterfly skin, but look what I got today. Won't it match perfectly?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the same design as a large journal cover and plan to use it with the original Amazon.com Kindle cover. And....as everyone knows, I have Cagnes' hummingbird skin just waiting to be placed on "my baby". I wish I had the Kindle cover, though. I do not like the fact that I will not be able to turn back the front cover all of the way.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Stunning Skin!!!!

Just a heads up though.. we no longer make the Hummingbird due to issues with the black dyes.. if we redesign or change anything we will let you know but I wanted to make everyone aware that it is no longer for order


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Stunning Skin!!!!
> 
> Just a heads up though.. we no longer make the Hummingbird due to issues with the black dyes.. if we redesign or change anything we will let you know but I wanted to make everyone aware that it is no longer for order


I made sure when I posted the pictures to also mention that it was no longer available.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

That's too bad... I hope you guys can redesign it then... I'm sure it would sell like hot cakes...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Stunning Skin!!!!
> 
> Just a heads up though.. we no longer make the Hummingbird due to issues with the black dyes.. if we redesign or change anything we will let you know but I wanted to make everyone aware that it is no longer for order


It is a stunning design! I hope it comes back (with designs on the front and back cover), the Hummingbird is my favorite Oberon cover.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> It is a stunning design! I hope it comes back (with designs on the front and back cover), the Hummingbird is my favorite Oberon cover.


Mine, too!!!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> That's too bad... I hope you guys can redesign it then... I'm sure it would sell like hot cakes...


That's a suggestion worth considering.


----------

